# Pets At H***



## Nutty_Netti (Dec 9, 2008)

Hiya,
Just a quick word about the above shop which I know is spread throughout the UK. If you require to buy an animal from these, make sure that they don't know that you are a breeder or plan to breed from it.
I went to buy a new gerbil today (I have 2 ladies and 1 gent) and I wanted to split these up into two pairs. I chose the one I wanted, and the gent (who was in fact quite arrogant) asked me if I had any others. Not thinking anything of this I said that yes I had 2 girls and a boy, he automatically locked the cage back up and as he walked away from me told me that he wouldn't sell to a breeder. Has anyone else come across this at any other outlet???
:censor:


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

GOOD ON HIM!! I think I love him :flrt::lol2:
DO NOT go to pets at home for any animals, let alone breeding animals. You should go to a reputable breeder to get breeding animals, pets at home animals come from unknown lines (even though the shops will lie and tell you they are from a local breeders show lines), could be inbred/line bred etc. So good on him and I am glad he did what he did . IMO he is being very responsible.
PS. I am guesing you didnt want to breed from these animals though?


----------



## Ragmoth (Oct 4, 2008)

Did he say that HE wouldn't sell to a breeder or that it is store policy?? Never heard anything like this. Ring them and ask them on their policy of selling their animals.


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

And yet he was completely ok about selling a single gerbil...


----------



## Mischievous_Mark (Mar 16, 2008)

I got banned from my local [email protected]  im quite proud of the fact that i have other the way the rats were kept, I still go in though because the idiots seem to have forgotten but i must say they have acted on how the rats are kept even if it was only a small improvement.

But anyway its not the best idea to breed from Pet Shop origins youve got no background on the animals and the health, thats if you wer eplanning on breeding lol i was a little confused with your orginal post lol.

But yea they can be wierd with you when you say you have boys and girls.


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

Mischievous_Mark said:


> But yea they can be wierd with you when you say you have boys and girls.


Yeah, only because if somebody starts breeding they think they're sales will drop :lol2:


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

our local seems fine.
hmmm


----------



## JulieNoob (Jul 9, 2008)

Amalthea said:


> And yet he was completely ok about selling a single gerbil...



My local one wouldn't (not that I wanted to - they misunderstood)


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

Amalthea said:


> And yet he was completely ok about selling a single gerbil...


Yes, your right. God forbid should they sell a single gerbil. And if that person already has a gerbil why should they have to buy two more? If he asks if s/he has other gerbils does that not signal that he wanted to know if the gerbil was being kept with others?


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

Mine has never asked me any questions at all on my experience, what I already have, what cage I have, or what I intend to do with then, on the few occasions I have bought a rat, it's been mostly to get them out of those tiny glass tanks. I've never bought two rats together and never been advised to buy two at the same time either for companionship.


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

Athravan said:


> Mine has never asked me any questions at all on my experience, what I already have, what cage I have, or what I intend to do with then, on the few occasions I have bought a rat, it's been mostly to get them out of those tiny glass tanks. I've never bought two rats together and never been advised to buy two at the same time either for companionship.


Same.


----------



## Esarosa (Jul 13, 2007)

Had a ding dong with a sales assistant in there a few months back. Blatently male rat in with females...all of whom looked at least 8-10 weeks old. To be honest I was suprised they hadn't been shoved in the 'rehoming' section already. As when they're 'too big' they get put in the rehoming section so they sell.

Me: You realise there is a male rat in with the females
Assistant: He's not male.
Me: Well if you look here you can see some rather large testicles....
Assistant: Oh that's just a tumor..perfectly safe though doesn't cause a problem.

Got sick of arguing with her after about 10mins so asked to see a supervisor/manager.
Supervisor: Oh i'm so sorry thanks for pointing that out
Me: No problem. So will you take the females off sale for a few weeks?
Supervisor: Why would I do that?
Me: Because they're old enough to breed and are probably pregnant.
Supervisor: They're not old enough to breed, but if that should happen their owners can bring the babies back


oh yeah i bet to line the pockets some more..seriously frustrate me that place.


----------



## dragonsRus (Jun 1, 2008)

cheeky tw*t
i would have just said what the fu*k you doing ?

i wanna buy a gerbil u pri*k and asked for the manager.


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

I had a very long "talk" with one of the sales people in the Stockport one when she was selling a single doe rat to people who've never had rats before who didn't already have one waiting for her to be friends with. And even after going on with her for ages, the family still bought the single rat, cuz obviously the pet shop workers know best. And the sales girl actually had a single doe rat of her own at home... What a freaking surprise!


----------



## Mischievous_Mark (Mar 16, 2008)

Amalthea said:


> I had a very long "talk" with one of the sales people in the Stockport one when she was selling a single doe rat to people who've never had rats before who didn't already have one waiting for her to be friends with. And even after going on with her for ages, the family still bought the single rat, cuz obviously the pet shop workers know best. And the sales girl actually had a single doe rat of her own at home... What a freaking surprise!


 
I think every shop assisstant has that in their mind when they are selling something, its like theyve been watching Lee Evans

" Yeah i actually got one of these myself" " Where do these people live ? a warehouse " <------ for those who have seen him it goes a little something like that i cant quite remember.


----------



## Mischievous_Mark (Mar 16, 2008)

LoveForLizards said:


> Yeah, only because if somebody starts breeding they think they're sales will drop :lol2:


 :Na_Na_Na_Na: 


theyll be dropping anyway with the state some pet shops keep their rodents lol


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

Katiexx said:


> Me: You realise there is a male rat in with the females
> Assistant: *He's not male.*
> Me: Well if you look here you can see some rather large testicles....
> Assistant: Oh that's just a tumor..perfectly safe though doesn't cause a problem.
> .


clever sales assistant there.. if HE isn't male what was HE


----------



## Tortoise Trust (Feb 20, 2008)

A suggestion.

I'd write to them asking for an explanation.

I had a meeting with their top level management yesterday which was very interesting. I would strongly advise contacting them about any concerns and see what they have to say.

It is always best to do that via a 'proper' letter, rather than by email.

Andy Highfield
www.tortoisetrust.org


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

A while ago we went to PAH and were watching the baby rabbits. One didnt look very happy and flopped down, on doing so you could see that its testicles were hanging out of a large wound which was covered in shavings. Ran and found a member of staff or should that be school child and pointed and explained about the poor rabbit. With a big smile she said oh thats ok it will be fine. Er no, it wont. Asked for manager who took it off display and when asked what would happen to it was told it would see the vet tomorrow. Why not NOW .............we are all working was the answer. I wish now I had demanded it was taken to the vets immediately as the poor thing wasnt happy. :bash:


----------



## Mischievous_Mark (Mar 16, 2008)

Shell195 said:


> A while ago we went to PAH and were watching the baby rabbits. One didnt look very happy and flopped down, on doing so you could see that its testicles were hanging out of a large wound which was covered in shavings. Ran and found a member of staff or should that be school child and pointed and explained about the poor rabbit. With a big smile she said oh thats ok it will be fine. Er no, it wont. Asked for manager who took it off display and when asked what would happen to it was told it would see the vet tomorrow. Why not NOW .............we are all working was the answer. I wish now I had demanded it was taken to the vets immediately as the poor thing wasnt happy. :bash:


Thats quite strange i was told that all the stores have vets on site. :S


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

Mischievous_Mark said:


> Thats quite strange i was told that all the stores have vets on site. :S


 
think somebody might have been pulling your chain there.. What is there? 150+ pets at home stores across the UK and what's a vets salary? around 60k

150 * 60,000 = £9,000,000 a year in wages for vets to sit around instore waiting for something to happen to the handful of pets in store.


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

Meko said:


> think somebody might have been pulling your chain there.. What is there? 150+ pets at home stores across the UK and what's a vets salary? around 60k
> 
> 150 * 60,000 = £9,000,000 a year in wages for vets to sit around instore waiting for something to happen to the handful of pets in store.



lol
agreeed.

the ones in the local are allll under 20 seriously, all very young.


----------



## joeyboy (Jul 19, 2008)

Mischievous_Mark said:


> Thats quite strange i was told that all the stores have vets on site. :S


...yes vets.

" Well i watched two series of Animal Hospital, can i be official store vet now sir?"

" Well boy...this is Pets at Home so... of course you can!"

:lol2:


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

Not all stores do 

And that Lee Evans quote made me giggle


----------



## Mischievous_Mark (Mar 16, 2008)

Meko said:


> think somebody might have been pulling your chain there.. What is there? 150+ pets at home stores across the UK and what's a vets salary? around 60k
> 
> 150 * 60,000 = £9,000,000 a year in wages for vets to sit around instore waiting for something to happen to the handful of pets in store.


Yea i found it quite unbelievable and tend not to listen to pet shop assisstants anyway lol



Amalthea said:


> Not all stores do
> 
> And that Lee Evans quote made me giggle


Haha :2thumb:


----------



## Nutty_Netti (Dec 9, 2008)

*Pets at Home*



Ragmoth said:


> Did he say that HE wouldn't sell to a breeder or that it is store policy?? Never heard anything like this. Ring them and ask them on their policy of selling their animals.


Did ring another store, and the lady I spoke to had to go away from the phone for 10 minutes to check and she came back and said that they won't sell to breeders. So it does seem like a policy, but I have never come across this before....


----------



## Nutty_Netti (Dec 9, 2008)

LoveForLizards said:


> GOOD ON HIM!! I think I love him :flrt::lol2:
> DO NOT go to pets at home for any animals, let alone breeding animals. You should go to a reputable breeder to get breeding animals, pets at home animals come from unknown lines (even though the shops will lie and tell you they are from a local breeders show lines), could be inbred/line bred etc. So good on him and I am glad he did what he did . IMO he is being very responsible.
> PS. I am guesing you didnt want to breed from these animals though?


Surely if you are buying one to add to one that you have already got, then you are producingt strong stock?????


----------



## Esarosa (Jul 13, 2007)

Not all stores have vets on site. When I was living in Royton the Broadway store had a vets there, but not the ashton one. The one near us doesn't have a vets, just a bunch of staff who seem slightly neurotic. A stick insect escaped and one lass was hysterical...it's like for gods sake how do you intend to sell them if you can't even pick up an escapee:bash:.

On the 'not male' front. It wouldn't suprise me if they intentionally mix the sexes so they get any offspring back...or am I being too cynical there?


----------



## adamntitch (Jun 17, 2007)

just a wee answer lol as i used to work for them altho they are crap

they wont sell to breeders (altho why would you want to as there animals are mass produced)

theres other things like they wont sell you a gold fish if you dont have a filter (even tho they sell tanks with out filters)

and lots of other crazy stuff

altho the one i worked at all ways took animals off sale right away if they had any problems or if animals where miss sexed but then when animals came in they did come in as all one sex from the breeders but my shop always double checked.

altho i think alot of store would just take the breeders word and put them on sale

altho they do quarintine all new animals before sale


----------



## midori (Aug 27, 2006)

Meko said:


> think somebody might have been pulling your chain there.. What is there? 150+ pets at home stores across the UK and what's a vets salary? around 60k
> 
> 150 * 60,000 = £9,000,000 a year in wages for vets to sit around instore waiting for something to happen to the handful of pets in store.


The vets aren't employed by Pets At Home, it is an independant veterinary surgery (companion care, I think it is called) within the stores.


----------



## SisterMoonbeam (Jan 28, 2008)

Hmmm... i can see what he was attempting to do. Being on a rabbit forum aswell as here there seems to be a lot of antagonism towards breeders based on the number of animals in rescues on there. They say that animals should not be continued to breed while there are those in need of homes. Personally, i don't have a problem with breeding and have done it myself recently with hamsters. I went into PAH to buy a female hamster to breed from (incidently she didn't breed and was ill- shock horror) and i told the assistant her intended purpose and she was still happy to sell her to me and was quite interested in my hobby and asked quite a few questions for her own interest. 

I would suppose the guy you encountered was of the same mindset of those on the rabbit forum. To be honest i think where PAH is concerned it all depends on the mindset and opinion of the individual assistant.


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

But to use that as an excuse, there shouldn't be animals in shops, either, while there are so many pets in need of homes sitting in rescue.


----------



## SisterMoonbeam (Jan 28, 2008)

Amalthea said:


> But to use that as an excuse, there shouldn't be animals in shops, either, while there are so many pets in need of homes sitting in rescue.


Yeah I know. Hypocritical indeed.


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

Nutty_Netti said:


> Surely if you are buying one to add to one that you have already got, then you are producingt strong stock?????


No, you have no idea where that animal come from. For all you know they could have took it from a rat trap set up outside the shop, why on earth would you want to breed with it? its new stock and fresh blood lines but they could also be crappy lines and blood, therefore you should go out to a proper breeder and buy good, fresh bloodlines. Hooooooowever, I dont really agree with producing more small animals for the pet/show/breeding trade now anyway. 
I actually think higher of PAH for not selling to breeders.


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

Amalthea said:


> But to use that as an excuse, there shouldn't be animals in shops, either, while there are so many pets in need of homes sitting in rescue.


Very true, between 48,000 and 50,000 animals are produced and brought in petshops every year only to be set "free", dumped at a shelter or surrended, alot of those rabbits then go on to have a limit on how long they can live before they are killed as there is no rooms for rabbits "that arnt wanted".


----------



## Mischievous_Mark (Mar 16, 2008)

LoveForLizards said:


> No, you have no idea where that animal come from. For all you know they could have took it from a rat trap set up outside the shop, why on earth would you want to breed with it? its new stock and fresh blood lines but they could also be crappy lines and blood, therefore you should go out to a proper breeder and buy good, fresh bloodlines. Hooooooowever, I dont really agree with producing more small animals for the pet/show/breeding trade now anyway.
> I actually think higher of PAH for not selling to breeders.





LoveForLizards said:


> Very true, between 48,000 and 50,000 animals are produced and brought in petshops every year only to be set "free", dumped at a shelter or surrended, alot of those rabbits then go on to have a limit on how long they can live before they are killed as there is no rooms for rabbits "that arnt wanted".


There are a lot of animals being put down because they are unwanted especially before and after christmas.

I have noticed that a lot of breeders are now taking animals back if the person they have sold animals to can no longer take care of them, Which i intend to do myself.

I refuse to buy an animals from pet shops even if its a fish.


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Nutty_Netti said:


> Hiya,
> Just a quick word about the above shop which I know is spread throughout the UK. If you require to buy an animal from these, make sure that they don't know that you are a breeder or plan to breed from it.
> I went to buy a new gerbil today (I have 2 ladies and 1 gent) and I wanted to split these up into two pairs. I chose the one I wanted, and the gent (who was in fact quite arrogant) asked me if I had any others. Not thinking anything of this I said that yes I had 2 girls and a boy, he automatically locked the cage back up and as he walked away from me told me that he wouldn't sell to a breeder. Has anyone else come across this at any other outlet???
> :censor:


 
I dont buy from there anyway they are way too over priced 

but yes they do have that policy they will not sell for breeding or for feeding purposes


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

Mischievous_Mark said:


> There are a lot of animals being put down because they are unwanted especially before and after christmas.


Yup. Alot of people buy animals for xmas, rabbits for easter, cats for haloween, and any "novelty" film animals, such as dalmation sales rocketed after "101 Dalmations" was released, same with huskys with "snow dogs", "8 below" etc and rats with "ratatouille"  . And I too have noticed breeders taking animals back, wich IMO is a great thing to do for those who dont forget what they sign for! Its also on alot of breeders contracts that they must be notified if the animal is going up for sale and have first chance to take them back.


----------



## karibum (Aug 28, 2008)

My local pets at home have signs up beside the rats saying 'we like company and need to be kept in pairs' or something to that effect.


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

karibum said:


> My local pets at home have signs up beside the rats saying 'we like company and need to be kept in pairs' or something to that effect.


it wasnt a question of having already was the fact she had 2 of the opposite sex as well as a male already 

they wouldnt sell to her because of that :2thumb: if she had said she had 3 lil boys then there would have been no probs they would have happily sold


----------



## Lover (Apr 3, 2007)

Lol did the words come from your mouth im breeding them? if it didnt how was he suposed t know anyway.


----------



## RedGex (Dec 29, 2007)

karibum said:


> My local pets at home have signs up beside the rats saying 'we like company and need to be kept in pairs' or something to that effect.


Our local one had that sign.... and below it a pretty little rat for sale - snuffley and alone.....


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

Yeah, they put those signs up, but they don't always abide by them.


----------



## Lover (Apr 3, 2007)

yeah i hate that i am gna say sumit now ..so y is it on its own thought you say they need a friend contridicting yourself much.


----------



## JamesJ (Apr 12, 2008)

I got my two newest roborovskiis from [email protected] a few weeks ago and he asked me about my cage and i said i used rubs and explained and he was reluctant to sell them too me as they would "chew straight through plastic" yet 99% of places reccomened plastic or glass tanks because they can get through such small bars! Then he asked if id had hamsters before and i said i had 2 robos and 3 winterwhites and he was like ":O they are not living all together are they!?"... no.. im not stupid, then once the new robo's were boxed up he said "I have to ask, your not going to keep these with anything else are you? Like rabbits or guniea pigs are you?" :bash: and i think he was the manager! After that lecture i didnt bother asking for the little white betta fish id seen!


----------



## Mischievous_Mark (Mar 16, 2008)

James_and_Hana said:


> I got my two newest roborovskiis from [email protected] a few weeks ago and he asked me about my cage and i said i used rubs and explained and he was reluctant to sell them too me as they would "chew straight through plastic" yet 99% of places reccomened plastic or glass tanks because they can get through such small bars! Then he asked if id had hamsters before and i said i had 2 robos and 3 winterwhites and he was like ":O they are not living all together are they!?"... no.. im not stupid, then once the new robo's were boxed up he said "I have to ask, your not going to keep these with anything else are you? Like rabbits or guniea pigs are you?" :bash: and i think he was the manager! After that lecture i didnt bother asking for the little white betta fish id seen!


You should have got the fish and told him your going to put it in with the cat! (whether you have one or not lol ):roll2: I swear some people are just! :crazy:


----------



## JamesJ (Apr 12, 2008)

He would have probs believed me :Na_Na_Na_Na: He "sexed" them but was like if they are wrong and they breed you can bring them back. But i have to admit robos are a little hard to sex when they are tinky as they wriggle too much :lol2:


----------



## Mischievous_Mark (Mar 16, 2008)

James_and_Hana said:


> He would have probs believed me :Na_Na_Na_Na: He "sexed" them but was like if they are wrong and they breed you can bring them back. But i have to admit robos are a little hard to sex when they are tinky as they wriggle too much :lol2:


lol and will one be handing the babies back if indeed they are a mixed sexed ?


----------



## JamesJ (Apr 12, 2008)

Nope id keep them :flrt:

1) not giving them free stock!

2) id have a male and a female group, id love a bigger groupd of them they are soo funny together !

Only when they get on though, my 2 boys dont like each other but were both okay with their companions, when one passed i tried to introduce the lone one to the other pair and none of them were having it, then another passed so i have two grumpy lone batchelors :lol2:


----------



## nuttybabez (Jul 21, 2007)

They have said this to me aswell. Just cos I already have a male and I am buying a female, doesn't mean I am going to breed from them you numpty! They nearly didn't sell me a rabbit once cos I said I had others and I was going to try to introduce them while they were both still young. Nooo I couldn't do that, but I could buy 2 young rabbits off them and keep them together, even if they were from seperate litters cos they had already been introduced! wtf??


----------



## benjo (Oct 31, 2007)

i know a lass who used to work at [email protected] and i know that the selby branch inter breed rats and hamsters brother and sisters to produce litters behind the doors. she told me how they breed from the same litter in cages way too small, then once ready they sell, as a rule, 50% of the litters they get are solt. then keep the others for more breeding, her manager said "its called expanding the stock". i refuse to purchase anything from [email protected] nor would i be able to because i caused a kerfuffle about how they had there rats couped up with woodshavings and mixed together

now they have them seperated on wooden cat litter pellets. atleast i did something for those poor sods

also note my gf, before she moved in, got 2 hamsters from there. burger and chips smashing markings and very shy. but loved all the same. she moved in with me and we spend £50 on 2 of those plastic hamster cages with all the tubing. within 1 month of having them they both got wet tail and died.


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

Wooden cat litter is just as bad (or even worse) as shavings for rats... When it gets wet, it just turns into dust PLUS it has the glue that holds it together.


----------



## benjo (Oct 31, 2007)

wow i didnt know that, i keep mine on a paper type pellet base. atleast i got them seperated male and female :bash:


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

Paper is definitely the way to go with rats


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

I've actually just read an article in a Sunday paper today written by someone who went into P @ H to buy a goldfish for their granddaughter. She was asked what equipment she had and when she told them that she didn't have a filter they refused to sell her a fish. I thought that was pretty good!

But I'm very NOT happy if they are deliberately breeding animals in the 'back room' to sell.


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Sadly they still sell goldfish bowls though


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

And cages that are completely unsuited to the animals they're aimed at...


----------



## adamntitch (Jun 17, 2007)

looks like my answer was over looked lol

all shops av worked in and they where pets at home stores all kept rats on the paper based pellets 

and the person who said they breed there own thats crap all animals come from a surplier ok there mass bred but there not bred in store any animals that fall pregnent then thats difrent 

but no animals are bred on site of the shops

am not sticking up for them as i cant realy stand the place but am telling facts not lies

i dont like the cages they sell as most are a bit small and not perfect or the animals in them but then at least the animals are quarntined unlike all your smaller pet shops and do you realy think any reptile shops quarintine there reptiles for so many weeks before putting them on sale


----------



## Mischievous_Mark (Mar 16, 2008)

I know of at least 3 pet shops that breed there own mice/rats on site


----------



## Alex27 (Jul 26, 2008)

lol wheneva im near one i go in with my lil sis who likes too look at rabbits ect and i normally have a gander at the fish i always ask what theyre policy is on selling rodents as snake food :roll2:they normally look at me like


----------



## akuma 天 (Apr 15, 2008)

So I think its fair to say that if you plan to buy anyting from PAH for breeding its easier to not tell them, and if they ask, lie.


----------



## Nutty_Netti (Dec 9, 2008)

*Pah*



akuma 天;3210199 said:


> So I think its fair to say that if you plan to buy anyting from PAH for breeding its easier to not tell them, and if they ask, lie.


 You have got it in one - or better still - with the attitude of these certain nationals - dont buy from them!!!


----------



## DementisMulier (Feb 23, 2008)

i had 2 g-piggys from there about 3years ago. they were checked over by the in-store vet and a-ok'd.

got them back home and had a proper check over and they had mites! phoned [email protected] to explain and they bluntly refused, refund/exchange/help. told me that they cant risk the other pets getting the mites...duhhhh...they was in with all the others so they will already have mites!

never had anything from there again. its run by a bunch of stoner students anyways.


----------



## johndorian (Mar 6, 2008)

Don't start me on [email protected] seriously....


----------



## MistressSadako (Jan 17, 2009)

akuma 天;3210199 said:


> So I think its fair to say that if you plan to buy anyting from PAH for breeding its easier to not tell them, and if they ask, lie.


Why would anyone in their right mind (or just anyone at all!) want to breed from a pet shop intensive bred animal where you know nothing at all about their backgroud and will probably be passing on horrible genes and breeding rats that will be more likely to develop illnessess. Not to mention temperement. Breeding is a responsibilty which should be taken seriously - the point of breeding responsibly is to better and further the species - not to just knock out babies to make money.


----------

